# Bottle of blood - Does it stain?



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

YES! We have huge stains on our dining room table now. Use plastic underneath.


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

A friend of mine showed up at my party last year dressed as an evil doctor. He had an oversized syringe filled with fake blood. Well, needless to say, after a few drinks he squirted one of my guests with it....who was wearing a white t-shirt. Believe it or not, the blood actually came out of the shirt perfectly! I think he bought the syringe at Spirit, but I am unclear on where he scored the bottle of blood. I was amazed that it came out of the shirt...and that he didnt get his butt whipped by the guy for doing it!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> YES! We have huge stains on our dining room table now. Use plastic underneath.



Thanks for the info LV! I'm not so worried about the table (as we will use a tablecloth), but mostly about the centerpiece itself (the vampire head)... It looks made of ceramic, but I'm not quite sure  I don't want it "ruined" by blood stains, even though I will probably always use "blood" in it (or a red-coloured liquid of some kind).


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

My experience has been yes. But I suppose it depends on the brand.

We used it for a bloody shower scene one year. My (ceramic) tub had pink streaks in it for 2 years. And that was after using cleaners with bleach in them all that time.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

We use Spirit bottled blood and thought it would stain, too. But after we used Soft Scrub with bleach everything came out. I don't know what surface you will be cleaning if you go with SS w/ the bleach so be careful. I'd hate for you to ruin your furniture or something.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for your replies Jackie & Southern! 


*Southern* - how did you use the blood? On what surface or accessory?

I might just give it a try this year and see how it comes out... but I'll get a Soft Scrub w/ bleach first!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Huffman Haunts said:


> A friend of mine showed up at my party last year dressed as an evil doctor. He had an oversized syringe filled with fake blood. Well, needless to say, after a few drinks he squirted one of my guests with it....who was wearing a white t-shirt. Believe it or not, the blood actually came out of the shirt perfectly! I think he bought the syringe at Spirit, but I am unclear on where he scored the bottle of blood. I was amazed that it came out of the shirt...and that he didnt get his butt whipped by the guy for doing it!


Same. My friend was a zombie thingy and he covered is white t-shirt in the fake blood. He washed it thinking it would not come out but it did... no pink stains either.


----------

